# Ejuice in Pretoria



## Balsak (13/11/14)

Hey,

I would like to know if there is a supplier that sells ejuice in the moot area that is open after hours.

Im running low on stock basicly empty.

Thanks


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

@Balsak, I'm also in the moot area.
Eciggies in Moreletta Park or Vape King in Gezina can possibly assist.
WHATEVER you do, just don't buy from Vap-A-Roma in Montana Traders - Their juice is really very bad (don't mean to name and shame) but their juice makes you sick.


----------



## Balsak (13/11/14)

Wont go to eciggies, also heard about the ejuice at traders thats crap, will check if vapeking will be able to assist me tonight, thanks


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

Jy kan Skybleu in Centurion ook try


----------



## Balsak (13/11/14)

is hulle na uurs oop dit lyk asof hulle net soos n winkel het ?


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

Nee werk van hul huis af - Baie nice mense, bel en reel met @Melinda of @Derick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (13/11/14)

Balsak said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would like to know if there is a supplier that sells ejuice in the moot area that is open after hours.
> 
> ...



@Balsak 

Jy is welkom om vanaand by Vape King Pretoria draai te kom maak. Ons is in 14de laan 701.

Ek het 'n paar ander kliente wat ook vanaand kom so jy is welkom.

Groete

Patrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (13/11/14)

Thanks Patrick het met Debbie gepraat sal vanaand draai maak as jy bydi huis is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

Just so awesome that vendors make themselves available during an evening. Well done! And appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Andre said:


> Just so awesome that vendors make themselves available during an evening. Well done! And appreciated.


I didn't verstaan any of the posts above

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I didn't verstaan any of the posts above


They talking Russian if you didn't understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth (14/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I didn't verstaan any of the posts above


Jy moet lean on die taal te speak - This wass les nr one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rvdwesth (14/11/14)

See my thinking is as follows:
Balsak is very far removed from the English Language
He stays in the Moot area on the right side of the Boerewors gordyn 
So the British might be a bit of a problem - You catchin ma drifft broe...
So then I can like to answer him in Boertaal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Man, I don't care in what language you do it - we have even seen some Greek on here - as long as you vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> Man, I don't care in what language you do it - *we have even seen some Greek on here* - as long as you vape!



Pics or it did't happen...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

